
Is Success Luck or Hard Work? - Shinobuu
https://youtu.be/3LopI4YeC4I
======
onecommentman
For certain values of "success", neither...it is an internal
psychological/spiritual state. For other values of "success", it is by
definition arrived at only by hard work. For still others, a little of both.
"Success" is a quintessentially ill-defined specification and since we don’t
need to design to that specification, it should be ignored as a general rule.
Most wise people deprecated the term a long time ago.

------
asciimov
As someone that has endured a significant amount of bad luck, is there any
advice on improving luck?

~~~
billconan
[http://nautil.us/issue/44/luck/how-to-be-
lucky](http://nautil.us/issue/44/luck/how-to-be-lucky)

------
HenryKissinger
Little from column A, little from column B.

